# dead shrimp caused a ammonia spike



## Albz (Nov 13, 2016)

Hey guys, so I'm new here! I have a 29biocube saltwater tank for 3 months running and today i found my cleaner shrimp dead, and ammonia spiked. so i panicked and did a water change about 10 gallons... So it went to 0, so now I'm worried was it the dead shrimp or something else?


----------



## joffems (May 2, 2014)

Based on your post, I assume everything else in your tank is looking healthy. How large is your bioload? How many fish do you have in the tank?

I would measure ammonia and nitrates at least daily until you're sure that the event has passed. You may also want to purchase one of the Seachem ammonia alert badges. I found the badges extremely helpful with my non-cycled QT tanks. Lastly, you may want to keep a bottle of prime on hand.


----------

